# Glass Bottle Stopper



## norflo2norcal (Jun 30, 2012)

Low tide on the river allowed me to dig at my new spot again today.  After collecting an entire 5 gallon bucket full of broken glass, I finally found a small bottle in mostly one piece, just a little chipping on the lip and in the edge of the bottom.  I also found a glass Lea & Perrins bottle stopper, something I've never seen before.  Both are new to my river collection, so I would say it was a good day!


----------



## Conch times (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello Gabrielle, I found a stopper like yours recently in key west, yours is in much better shape though. 




  Glad to hear your getting out there digging, nice bottle to looks to have that purple tint to it.


----------



## norflo2norcal (Feb 14, 2013)

Just to update.....I found another, smaller Lea & Perrins stopper last weekend.  






 ~Bree


----------



## LC (Feb 14, 2013)

Your stopper is for a Lea and Perrins worcestershire sauce bottle . You probably already know that I imagine .


----------

